# Sexy G-Perm



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## IngeniousBanana (Dec 23, 2010)

That was sexy.


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 23, 2010)

totally sexy !


----------



## teller (Dec 23, 2010)

Re-grips eliminated!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2010)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Joël (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn, I need to work on my G-perm.. Looks cool.


----------



## theace (Dec 23, 2010)

Dude... WTF?!


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Dec 23, 2010)

so, what algorithm is it?


----------



## Diniz (Dec 23, 2010)

Michiel van der Blonk said:


> so, what algorithm is it?


 
L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F'


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 23, 2010)

Diniz said:


> L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F'


 
This is essentially the same G-perm listed on Bad Mephisto's PLL page but without the cube rotation. That, and the guy in the video does it better than I do.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 7, 2011)

make a tutorial please , how to do that ?


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 7, 2011)

this is the same G perm I use! Actually it's so sexy


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2011)

Diniz said:


> L2 u' L *U' L U L'* u L2 F U' F'


 
I analysed the algorithm, and because of the bolded part I give this alg an official "sexy move included" approval


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 15, 2013)

Diniz said:


> L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F'



Can I perform a U2 then use the right-handed version algorithm? :confused: I think it would be like: U2 (R2 u' R' U' R' U R u R2 B' U' B) U2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 15, 2013)

Zeyofa said:


> Can I perform a U2 then use the right-handed version algorithm? :confused: I think it would be like: U2 (R2 u' R' U' R' U R u R2 B' U' B) U2



That alg doesn't work. I think it would be

R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

Edit: I think you mean (U2) R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (U2) which is normal.


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That alg doesn't work. I think it would be
> 
> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F
> 
> Edit: I think you mean (U2) R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (U2) which is normal.



Haha ok  and yeah what's what I mean


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Zeyofa said:


> Haha ok  and yeah what's what I mean



R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F ... you can fingertrick the same way as in OP but it is a different G perm. Just mirror everything.

(U2) R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (U2) would not use the same fingertricks.


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 16, 2013)

So it's the Ga Perm! ;D


----------

